# Building my shop, from the ground up



## CallMeAL (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello,

It has been a few years since I posted anything on this forum. I finally gathered up the photos I made thru the years I spent putting together my backyard hobby machine shop and assembled them into a slide show of the process.

I haven't been able to spend as much time enjoying my shop as I would like due to illness, but I recently retired and am determined to get back into this hobby I enjoy so much.

Thanks for your interest and here is the video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXlsC5bupso&feature=share&list=UUIZ67pX7CzthddsGCHWvBtw[/ame]


----------



## Walsheng (Feb 23, 2013)

It's funny for me to see a building go up without a foundation.  Around here you need to go four feet down.
And nice truck.  I would love to have one.  Nice shop too.

John


----------



## Swifty (Feb 23, 2013)

The majority of houses in Australia are built that way, pour the concrete slab, cure for 7 days, then build up. Mind you, the slab thickness can be quite deep in area's. Cheap way of building, but no basements. Basements are not popular for some reason, must be the price.

Paul.


----------



## Walsheng (Feb 24, 2013)

Swifty said:


> The majority of houses in Australia are built that way, pour the concrete slab, cure for 7 days, then build up. Mind you, the slab thickness can be quite deep in area's. Cheap way of building, but no basements. Basements are not popular for some reason, must be the price.
> 
> Paul.



In New England, even if we don't have a basement, we need to go down four feet because of frost.  I have a 30' x 30' barn I built in my yard that has a two foot wide by one foot thick footing four feet down and a 12" wide foundation sitting on top of that. And on top of that I have six inches of poured concrete floor.

John


----------



## AussieJimG (Feb 24, 2013)

That is one really nice workshop both inside and outside. Well thought out. Congratulations.

Jim


----------



## CallMeAL (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.  Question: How or why do I have that crap below my Youtube link?  Can someone point me to an explanation on how to post video to the forum?  I haven't been able to find an description of the process.

Thanks,

Al


----------



## rodw (Feb 25, 2013)

Walsheng said:


> In New England, even if we don't have a basement, we need to go down four feet because of frost.  I have a 30' x 30' barn I built in my yard that has a two foot wide by one foot thick footing four feet down and a 12" wide foundation sitting on top of that. And on top of that I have six inches of poured concrete floor.
> 
> John



Interesting, the difference between building methods around the world and the reasons behind it. Our slabs are usually only about 4" thick. On some self mulching soil types that continually move and crack, they build a floating slab and can build the site up with a compacted gravel pad before they start. The slab has to be a lot thicker and floats on top of the moving soil... Generally the slab is engineer designed based on the soil test.

Our footings are usually only 2 foot deep, often called a rat wall, apparently rats and mice don't dig that deep!


----------



## KenErickson (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice Video!  Job well done, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CallMeAL (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Ken - Maybe I'll have to post a video on my small wood shop or my motorcycle/garage shop if there is any interest.


----------



## pherdie (Mar 3, 2013)

What a great job, both on the construction and the video!

I wish you many happy hours in your "new home".


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmm I always learned footings , and buried anything, cable sewer, water gas was supposed to be below the frost line. 


http://www.soundfootings.com/pdf/US_Map_Frost_DepthAVG.pdf
even a patio slab here needs a footing. the reason is folks pour a slab then ask for a permit to enclose the porch . without a footing not safe. 
never heard of the rat wall but makes sense. 

Also interesting to note that the Frost line can vary a couple foot  in the same state. 
Tin


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 4, 2013)

I suspect our Aussie definition of 'frost' may be a bit different to yours. Where I live, we have a maximum of maybe 5 'frosts' a year, where there is a visible dusting of frozen moisture on the grass and car winscreens for an hour or so after sunrise.

Of all the people I know, I'd say at least 95% of them have never seen snow. I've only seen it once myself and that involved a 3 hour hike up a hill after a 6 hour drive on the one day it happened to snow for the year (and it doesn't happen every year).


----------



## aarggh (Mar 4, 2013)

Cogsy said:


> I suspect our Aussie definition of 'frost' may be a bit different to yours. Where I live, we have a maximum of maybe 5 'frosts' a year, where there is a visible dusting of frozen moisture on the grass and car winscreens for an hour or so after sunrise.
> 
> Of all the people I know, I'd say at least 95% of them have never seen snow. I've only seen it once myself and that involved a 3 hour hike up a hill after a 6 hour drive on the one day it happened to snow for the year (and it doesn't happen every year).


 
We're certainly not seeing any snow now Al! Apart from the snow in the blender for our drinks given the heat this month in Vic! Speaking of frosts though, I do seem to recall a day it dramatically dropped to around 8C, brrr! It was almost too cold for beer that day. Almost.

cheers, Ian


----------



## rodw (Mar 4, 2013)

Cogsy said:


> I suspect our Aussie definition of 'frost' may be a bit different to yours. Where I live, we have a maximum of maybe 5 'frosts' a year, where there is a visible dusting of frozen moisture on the grass and car winscreens for an hour or so after sunrise.
> 
> Of all the people I know, I'd say at least 95% of them have never seen snow. I've only seen it once myself and that involved a 3 hour hike up a hill after a 6 hour drive on the one day it happened to snow for the year (and it doesn't happen every year).



I used to be an Aussie in the 95% until I went to New Zealand for my 50th birthday and saw snow for the first time in my life!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 4, 2013)

If you look at the map . you will see the frost line varies greatly in the USA. from Zero in the southern states and coastal California to 60 inches in the north. 
The important thing is follow local codes. Even in the heavily regulated North east, a small shed less than 100 square feet  is pretty much exempt. and not taxed as a permanent building. 
Tin


----------



## CallMeAL (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks pherdie - that is my intention.

Tin & others - I didn't expect all the conversation about building practices around the world.  This was built to avoid, as Tin says, getting a building permit by using a cement pad and keeping the building size just under the 200 sq ft local requirement, neither of which need a permit.  I did get a permit for the wiring. The pad is extra thick around the perimeter and has rebar around the edges.  It sort of floats on the base it sits on and I've only had one hairline crack in it. It does get -10 to -20 F here some winters, but I've had no problems.
            img.imageResizerActiveClass{cursor:nw-resize !important;outline:1px dashed black !important;}            img.imageResizerChangedClass{z-index:300 !important;max-width:none !important;max-height:none !important;}            img.imageResizerBoxClass{margin:auto; z-index:99999 !important; position:fixed; top:0; left:0; right:0; bottom:0; border:1px solid white; outline:1px solid black;}


----------

